

Google Versus Others - machbio
http://daringfireball.net/2013/05/google_versus

======
anon1685
Another pontification from Saint John: "They want everything; their ambition
is boundless."

I fail to see how is this different from other big players: Facebook,
Micrsoft, Amazon, or even Holy Apple: each wants a piece of the action, and
each is prepared to fight for it to the best of their abilities.

Apple used to sell PC's. It now also sells smartphones, tablets, music,
movies, e-books, and cloud services. Apple too has entered existing markets
and has crushed (or tried to crush) smaller competitors when it served its
interests.

There's nothing wrong with this, just please spare us the condescending tone.
Google does some great things, Google does some shitty things, just like
everybody else ( _and_ Apple).

~~~
sinnerswing
Larry shouldn't complain about being pitted against other companies when
Google is the one copying successful products/services so they can put ads all
over them and release them for free.

------
hdragomir
"Be the first or be better."

Still, Google has pioneered a lot of concepts, some failed, some we take for
granted now, while others are invisible to most people as they are too
technical.

For instance: search was not new but better because PageRank was new.

